# New to Hemorrhoid Coding ??



## AthensCoder (Nov 3, 2009)

I am new to hemorrhoid coding....Can someone explain to me what code 46946 means when it states "2 or more hemorrhoid colums/groups"?  What is the colums or groups referring to?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2009)

*Lay description*

Here is the lay description from Encoder Pro - it's a little different from what you have (I think)
The physician performs ligation of internal hemorrhoids. The physician explores the anal canal and identifies the hemorrhoid columns. A single suture ligation of the hemorrhoid columns is performed in 46945. Multiple suture ligations of the hemorrhoid columns are performed in 46946. 

A "column" is just what it sounds like ... an anatomic part or structure in the form of a pillar.  A "hemorrhoid" is a varicose condition of a rectal vein.  So when the rectal vein is swollen in its "varicose condition" it appears to be like a pillar or column.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## AthensCoder (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thanks*

Yes, that explained it better.  I keep all my Coding Edge mags, but could not find anything in them about what the "column" was referring to.  Thanks a million.


----------

